# Becoming the Wolf: Inside the Mind of Adolf Hitler



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hitler was an INFJ. It's just his power in authority corrupted him. You know the saying, " absolute power corrupts absolutely.":blushed::blushed:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> Good point. I was thinking maybe it was a way for him to inherit their occultic powers or something, or maybe he felt threatened by their power, if it played a role in his own rise to power. but i'm not familiar with the innerworkings of occultic groups.


Sounds very plausible. I'm _still_ in Ch. 1 of my book; going on two weeks now. Damn ADD! I'll let you know if I discover anything interesting in the ensuing month.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Games*



Tiberius said:


> They must not have been Aryan. I also heard that he killed any occultists who had opposing beliefs to him.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that you still haven't watched any of these videos since your last post.


You guessed wrong! Sounds like an INTJ comment or INFJ more likely. I am an INTP so they are just a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sure, Tiberius.:happy:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

iceman44 said:


> Hitler was an INFJ. It's just his power in authority corrupted him. You know the saying, " absolute power corrupts absolutely.":blushed::blushed:


Power certainly had something to do with it, but I think it had more to do with his psychological weakness and corrupt ideals. And by psychological weakness, I don't mean his personality type. There's nothing more weak or evil about INFJs than any other type.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Perseus said:


> You guessed wrong! Sounds like an INTJ comment or INFJ more likely. I am an INTP so they are just a piece of the puzzle.


You keep saying that he was an ISTJ, but you haven't mentioned his alter ego at all. Are you saying that he didn't have multiple personalities?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Tiberius said:


> Sounds very plausible. I'm _still_ in Ch. 1 of my book; going on two weeks now. Damn ADD! I'll let you know if I discover anything interesting in the ensuing month.


Hey, good to hear you started it! And yep, you'll have to share the insights as they come! (Notice how I'm sneaky-ly getting you to read the book for me...)


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> apparently there's an INFJ forum discussion on this too. interesting videos btw. INFJ would make sense with the DID too
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/420-infjs-both-good-bad.html


I forgot about that thread. Nephilim Azrael had some valuable insight to offer on this matter.



NephilimAzrael said:


> Hitlers views may have been distorted but he was an example of INFJ.
> 
> He displayed an astounding level of drive towards his goals. Being rather conscientious about it. He was a strong anti-Semite, but under the pretense that he believe anti-semiticism was a valid moral stance. Seeing the Judaic people as a symbol of corruption of Germany. He reconciled his moral views with a directive plan and believed the ethical support of his views were for the benefit of the nation. He had organised it so concisely that he aimed for a millenia rule of an aryan "race" in place in Germany.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Ethnic cleansing and organizing.... the dark side of cleaning and organizing!


----------

